# ifplugd startet nicht automatisch

## Eisenhorn

Hallo,

Folgendes Setup:

- Laptop mit LAN (eth0) und Wlan (wlan0). 

- 2.6.38-gentoo-r6

```

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.25-r2

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.2.10

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

```

Ich verwende wpa_supplicant zum Management vom WPA2 Wlan und als DHCP client verwende ich dhclient. Zum dynamischen Verwalten von LAN und WLAN verwende, bzw. möchte ich ifplugd verwenden. Anbei die Configfiles.

- ifplugd.action

```
#!/bin/sh

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

#

# Gentoo-specific ifplugd.action

#

# This file gets called by ifplugd when it wants to bring an interface

# up or down.

#

if grep -q initng /proc/1/cmdline 

then

    EXEC="/sbin/ngc"

    INITNG="yes"

else

    EXEC="/etc/init.d/net.$1"

    INITNG="no"

fi

case "$2" in

    up)

   if [ "${INITNG}" = "yes" ]

   then

       ARGS="-u net/$1"

   else

       dhclient eth0

       ARGS="--quiet start"

   fi

   ;;

    down)

   if [ "${INITNG}" = "yes" ]

   then

       ARGS="-d net/$1"

   else

       ARGS="--quiet stop"

   fi

   ;;

    *)

   echo "$0: wrong arguments" >&2

   echo "Call with <interface> <up|down>" >&2

   exit 1

   ;;

esac

export IN_BACKGROUND=true

if [ -x "${EXEC}" ]

then

    ${EXEC} ${ARGS}

    exit 0

else

    logger -t ifplugd.action "Error: Couldn't configure $1, no ${EXEC} !"

    exit 1

fi

# vim: set ts=4

```

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules_eth0=("dhcpcd")

config_eth0=( "dhclient" )

# wpa_supplicant gegenüber wireless-tools bevorzugen

modules_wlan0=("wpa_supplicant")

# Es ist wichtig, dass wir wpa_supplicant mitteilen welcher Treiber

# verwendet werden soll, da es nicht sehr gut raten kann.

wpa_suppclient_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=("dhclient")

ifplugd_eth0="..."

ifplugd_eth0="--api-mode=wlan"

```

Ich habe iflplugd mittels emerge ifplugd installiert. Jedoch kann ich den Service nicht zur Startseqeunz hinzufügen. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass ifplgud ins baselayout integriert wurde. Ist das so zu verstehen, dass es automatisch startet? Das ist jedoch nicht der Fall. Stecke ich das Kabel an eth0 bekomme ich keine IP. Ich sehe dann in den Logs und mit ps -aux | grep ifplugd, dass der Service nicht läuft. Starte ich ihn händisch, bekommt eth0 dann die IP wenn ich das Kabel anstecke. Hab ich da etwas falsch verstanden?

```

 rc-update add ifplugd default

 * rc-update: service `ifplugd' does not exist

```

LG

----------

## firefly

es wird automatisch gestartet, wenn du das entsprechende net.* init script zu einem runlevel hinzufügst, für das du ifplugd konfiguriert hast.

Siehe auch /etc/conf.d/net.example für ein beispiel

----------

## Eisenhorn

Danke für deine Antwort.

 *Quote:*   

> es wird automatisch gestartet, 

 

So habe ich das auch verstanden. Nur leider startet es einfach nicht.

Hier die Ausgabe von rc-update

```

 rc-update

              modules |         boot

             net.eth0 | default

           localmount |         boot

             netmount | default

            syslog-ng | default

            savecache |              shutdown

                dmesg |                       sysinit

              urandom |         boot

            net.wlan0 | default

                 swap |         boot

                local | default

                 mtab |         boot

               procfs |         boot

              keymaps | default

            killprocs |              shutdown

              hwclock |         boot

                 root |         boot

                 udev |                       sysinit

             hostname |         boot

       udev-postmount | default

                 dbus | default

               net.lo |         boot

               sysctl |         boot

                 fsck |         boot

                devfs |                       sysinit

           vixie-cron | default

             mount-ro |              shutdown

                  xdm | default

             bootmisc |         boot

                 sshd | default

         termencoding |         boot

```

net.eth0 und eth.wlan0 sind beide im default. Aus irgendeinengrund habe ich in /etc/conf.d/ kein net.expample.

----------

## firefly

die datei wurde nach /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example verschoben.

----------

## Eisenhorn

Hmm aber im Grunde müsste dieser Eintrag ifplugd_eth0="--api-mode=wlan"   in /etc/conf.d/net ausreichen oder?

----------

